# What Is HP Pocket Media?



## Staphlobob (Sep 24, 2008)

I just discovered that my desktop pc has a bay for a "HP Pocket Media Drive". (I'm not a detail person and this event is proof because, after a years of having it, I'd never noticed it before.)

Can anyone say what this is? What's it used for? 

Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## gene_mingo (Sep 24, 2008)

Is That A Hard Drive in Your Pocket? - HP Pocket Media Drive PD0800 - At A Glance - Reviews by PC Magazine


----------

